# IRS: Long-term gain on certain small business stock



## cescolar (May 31, 2013)

In the IRS' capital gain rates there is a column called "Long-term gain on certain small business stock".

Do you know what small business stock are they talking about?

Thx


----------



## cescolar (May 31, 2013)

I was wondering if "certain small business stock" was a code word for a CFC or a PFIC?

I can't find the definition anywhere...I need to make some decisions that would cause a sale to be considered dividends or capital gains. If I would need to pay 28% on capital gains because it is "certain small business stock", then dividends would be better...


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

This is out of my area of expertise, but check the instructions for schedule D: Instructions for Schedule D (Form 1041) (2012)

There is a section on Qualified Small Business (QSB) Stock (Section 1202) that might be what they are referring to.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

